# Hybrid Energy system. Any suggestions



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Hi all. This is my first time posting. 
Looking for any suggestions or advice in building an alternative energy system.
Already have acquired the following for system and dont know if I have left anything out so feel free to tell me I am totally wrong so far.
We have a 500 watt Missouri Wind wind turbine, a 70 watt cigs solar panel, multiple 48v motors to generate hydro power and an endless flowing medium size stream to power some homemade water props and wheels. (might I add also that the stream is very wooded and concealed as to not piss off the BS authorities that seem to think they own water.)
Also have 2-1000 watt inverters, 1 pure, 1 modified, 3 30 amp charge controllers, 8-245ah 6 v batteries, a Watts View monitoring system. I think thats all...

Just trying to generate enough power to run 2 deep freezes and keep all the Nihm batts charged up for small things.

ANy suggestions are greatly appreciated. I am a newbie to this stuff and have not started construction of the system and really dont want to have to build it more than 10 or 11 times

Thanks to all and get ready for the insanity to begin,(although I think it already has)


----------



## priest75 (May 1, 2011)

*re: leaving anything out*

Too many questions to answer that honestly. How much energy consumption (max, not average) do the freezers require? Is the hydro power coming from a continuous supplied fresh water spring that has no freeze in your PA winters? How much juice are you estimating your hydro turbines to be able to produce? Is this going to be a stand-alone system or grid tied to compensate for clouidy, short daylight winters if water does freeze? Are you doing this for conservation and self reliance or a WSHTF event? If the latter, do you have plans to be able to replace the system components in the event of an EMP?


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Just installed a Killawatt on freezer today to try and get some wattage use data. Freezers are both less than 3 years old so figuring they should average around 140 to 150 watts when running, not sure yet on surge. 
Creek runs all year and is plenty deep in areas that hydro will be submerged. Hoping that it will provide at least 100 watts per hour per turbine and planning on having 2 of them at the moment. Solar is just kinda there for fun and experimentation and may try to build a few panels but PA sunshine just isnt really worth the huge expense. Wind turbine is about the same as solar and just hoping that they will both just be a bit of a booster to the hydro.
As for the reasoning behind my system, would say it was a bit of both, self reliance, and WTSHTF event, but not really prepared for an EMP. I suppose at that time, I would be hopeing to fire up the excavator and dig a big hole for either me or my food, or also have an old coal mine which would at least give some cooling for very short term till I could make repairs if possible.
Where theres a will, theres a way has always been my motto. 

THanks for the help


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like you have the solar and wind and hydro generators covered - just need to throw some good batteries into the mix with a charge regulator and you should be good.

I personally like the systems that DC / AC power supplies. Just plug the AC-cord into the wall, plug the DC-cord into a battery and then plug an extension-cord into the unit to keep your freezer (fridge, etc) powered up. The unit works like a UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply that you put your own batteries on. You can charge the batteries through your solar / wind / hydro power generators for long-term battery life even if the grid goes down. It will auto switch between grid-supplied power and battery-supplied power with zero intervention from you, meaning, that if you go on vacation and the power goes out for a week, there are no worries about spoiled food as long as the batteries can be topped up.


----------

